# Two TiVos + Two Peanuts



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

Eventually managed to get my newly arrived second TiVo dialling in OK and downloading listings thanks to a new microfilter and all the advice here. 

Now I'm in the position of having two TiVos and two TiVo remotes. Is there a way of being able to use one remote to control both TiVos? I seem to remember that it was possible - but I can't seem to find any details in this forum or in the TiVo Remote Guide or Viewers Guide pdfs that I found.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

I have two Philips Series 1 Tivos and any of my peanut remotes work on any of my Tivos (even on the HD Tivo). Are you trying to use a single remote on two Tivos that are in the same room? If so, then I think that the peanut controller that is standard for the dual-tuner Series 2, Series 3, and HD Tivos has the capability of controlling two Tivos separately. This remote has a DVR switch with a 1 and a 2. I have not tried it in this mode because my Tivos are all in different rooms but I can get back to you on it.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Found a link to instructions for using one remote to control two Tivos. It does require the remote with the 1-2 switch. For some reason this forum stars out part of the link when I try to put it in (see below). Click on the link below and then replace the stars in your browser with "wk forums" (remove the space and the quote marks).

http://www.********.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17.html


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

If the Virgin Media boxes are like the US Premiere boxes (they _look_ very similar; I'm not sure the _function_ similarly), you can change the peanut's remote address to match the address of the DVR you want to control by pressing Pause + TiVo Home buttons simultaneously, followed by the number of the address you want to change to.

The steps to set the DVR and remote's addresses:


Cover the front of one of the DVRs with something to block the IR signal (I used aluminum foil)

Navigate to System Information: Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information. Press the DOWN arrow until you see the item "Remote Address".

Cover the end of the peanut remote, and press the TiVo Home buttons simultaneously until the red light on the end of the remote stays on, then press a number from 1-9 to represent this DVR's address (zero is a universal address that will control *any* TiVo DVR, regardless of it's address.) I suggest using the number 1.

Uncover the end of the remote, and press the RIGHT arrow. On the screen, the Remote Address changes from 0 to the number pressed earlier (1, if you followed my suggestion.) Press the TiVo Home button to exit the System Information screen.

At this point, you should be able to control one DVR with the remote, while the other DVR ignores any key presses from the same remote. So halfway there! Next:

Remove the cover from the other DVR, and cover the front of the DVR that you just set.

Cover the end of the peanut remote, and press the Pause + TiVo Home buttons simultaneously until the red light on the end of the remote stays on, then press 0 (zero) to reset the remote so it can control this new DVR. Or you could just grab the other remote if you wanted to use two remotes to control two DVRs in the same room.

Navigate to System Information: Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > System Information. Press the DOWN arrow until you see the item "Remote Address".

Cover the end of the peanut remote, and press the Pause + TiVo Home buttons simultaneously until the red light on the end of the remote stays on, then press a number from 1-9 to represent this DVR's address. I suggest using the number 2.

Uncover the end of the remote, and press the RIGHT arrow. On the screen, the Remote Address changes from 0 to the number pressed earlier (2, if you followed my suggestion.) Press the TiVo button to exit the System Information screen.

Now each of your DVRs have a unique remote address, and they should be able to be controlled independently using either one or two peanut remote controls. As mentioned, if you want to control both DVRs with one remote, using the Pause + TiVo Home + # method will accomplish the task, though it is a bit cumbersome. For me, it's a two handed task covering the end of the remote, and pressing the buttons simultaneously. I suggest using two remotes, and labeling them "1" and "2". The second remote would have to have it's address set accordingly, using the Pause+TiVo+# method.

I hope this helps!


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Found a link to instructions for using one remote to control two Tivos. It does require the remote with the 1-2 switch. For some reason this forum stars out part of the link when I try to put it in (see below). Click on the link below and then replace the stars in your browser with "wk forums" (remove the space and the quote marks).
> 
> http://www.********.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17.html


Actually, a 1-2 switch isn't required. See my post above. :up:


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Copied from page 103 of the S1 manual



> Assigning Remote Controls
> If you have more than one TiVo Recorder (and associated Remote Controls), you can
> assign each Remote to a specific Recorder. Why do this? You might wish to limit
> control of a Recorder to a single Remote. For example, you could make one Remote
> ...


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> Actually, a 1-2 switch isn't required. See my post above. :up:


Good to know. That gives him an option if he doesn't want to buy a new remote. The new remote would just make it a little less cumbersome.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Good to know. That gives him an option if he doesn't want to buy a new remote. The new remote would just make it a little less cumbersome.


But with a remote with a 1-2 switch, you'd lose the colored A B C D function buttons.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

As the OP is in the UK and we're in the UK forum then I think we're only talking about a UK S1 remote, which doesn't have a 1-2 switch.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

steveroe said:


> As the OP is in the UK and we're in the UK forum then I think we're only talking about a UK S1 remote, which doesn't have a 1-2 switch.


That's correct Steve, it's the UK S1 Remote that I'm trying to use.

Still interesting stuff though.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> I
> The steps to set the DVR and remote's addresses:
> ....
> 
> I hope this helps!


Excellent, I think this is exactly what I need. Thank you very much Orangeboy. I'll try it out tonight.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

there's at least 1 remote in the UK with the 1-2 switch on it (though i'm sure there's more), i swapped it with dave h when i sold my second s1 as it wasn't really required.

shame we can't order directly from the tivo store anymore, i want another tivo guy car ariel thingy.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

CarlWalters said:


> Excellent, I think this is exactly what I need. Thank you very much Orangeboy. I'll try it out tonight.


:up:

Let me know how it works out - 
Even though I'm in the States, I'm still interested in what TiVo is doing abroad, and how different the varying releases are, such as what menus and functions are available (or omitted).


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

CarlWalters said:


> That's correct Steve, it's the UK S1 Remote that I'm trying to use.
> 
> Still interesting stuff though.


Carl

My extract is from the UK S1 manual.
I have PDF files for the complete manual and appendices. If you want them PM me with an email address to send them


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

orangeboy said:


> But with a remote with a 1-2 switch, you'd lose the colored A B C D function buttons.


A B C D function buttons? Not on any of the peanut remotes I have for Series 1 or HD Tivo. Must be unique to UK but how would you know that living in Florida?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

lillevig said:


> A B C D function buttons? Not on any of the peanut remotes I have for Series 1 or HD Tivo. Must be unique to UK but how would you know that living in Florida?


Pictures! 









A B C D is new to the Premiere, which appears to be a close cousin to the Virgin Media box (software/UI-wise).

Edit: It doesn't look like the colored buttons are labeled A B C D on that remote. Those unorthodox Brits!


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CarlWalters said:


> Eventually managed to get my newly arrived second TiVo dialling in OK and downloading listings thanks to a new microfilter and all the advice here.
> 
> Now I'm in the position of having two TiVos and two TiVo remotes. Is there a way of being able to use one remote to control both TiVos? I seem to remember that it was possible - but I can't seem to find any details in this forum or in the TiVo Remote Guide or Viewers Guide pdfs that I found.


Some confusion seems to have developed in this thread about exactly what you want to do.

If you want to have both TiVos in the same room you can

A: Use 2 identical TiVo remotes, but assign one to one remote address and the other to a different remote address.

B: Use one remote for both machines, assigning each a different remote address, but for that you have to have one of the TiVo remotes with the 1-2 slide switch.

That's for Philips and Philips-ish TiVos, like the US Series 2 TiVo brand TiVos.

Sony TiVos use a different remote code, so they ignore signals from a Philips and vice versa, but can still do the 2 machines and 2 indentical remotes in the same room trick by utilizing different remote addresses.

Other brands of TiVo, like the Humax stuff, I don't have any info on.


----------



## peterseventy (Sep 22, 2005)

I have enjoyed three TiVo Series 1s in the same room for the last ten years, configured to addresses 1, 2, and 3. Am tempted to go for two VM TiVos if I ever get the call. Does anybody know if they can be assigned different addresses?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

peterseventy said:


> Does anybody know if they can be assigned different addresses?


 AFAIK no.

It is subject of thread http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466144


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

not sure they can exist in the same room, don't think the remotes can be individually addressed.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

sjp said:


> not sure they can exist in the same room, don't think the remotes can be individually addressed.


 I had a V+ and a VM Tivo in the same room and kept having to put a cover over the one I wasn't watching.

Problem now solved by watching all that was on the V+ and then discontinued that service. Money saved and no more frustration


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> :up:
> 
> Let me know how it works out -
> Even though I'm in the States, I'm still interested in what TiVo is doing abroad, and how different the varying releases are, such as what menus and functions are available (or omitted).


It worked like a charm  many thanks again.

Now on to the next problem


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

sjp said:


> not sure they can exist in the same room, don't think the remotes can be individually addressed.


Not at the moment for the VM TiVo but hopefully a software fix can enable this.
In the meantime I have one in a cupboard, and one outside, and can use a universal rf remote for the one inside the cupboard.

11 years ago I had 9 series ones in the same room


----------



## Trinitron (Jan 20, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Edit: It doesn't look like the colored buttons are labeled A B C D on that remote. Those unorthodox Brits!


TV, cable and satellite remotes over here have for a long time had red-green-yellow-blue buttons, so people are used to instructions like 'press the red button', etc. The idea developed out of the 'fastext' teletext navigation system in the 1980s.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So you can't use more than one of the new Virgin Media TiVos in the same room because they didn't provide for multiple remote addresses?

Sounds like Virgin got into the TiVo business without understanding TiVo owners.

Wonder how that's gonna work out.

My sympathies to my UK brethren (and sisteren, too).


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

unitron said:


> Some confusion seems to have developed in this thread about exactly what you want to do...


Yes, that would be my fault. Despite this being the Series 1 UK forum, I had _assumed_ the Virgin Media TiVo box, having completely missed the OP's explanation of the boxen being Series 1. Regardless, the requirement for a 1-2 switch to control two TiVo DVRs in the same room is false, though having a 1-2 switch is and would be infinitely more convenient for 2 DVRs in the same room. 3 or more, not so much*...

*I've got a Series 2, Series 3 and Premiere all in one room, but have set the remote addresses accordingly, and allow my Harmony universal remote take care of those details


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Yes, that would be my fault. Despite this being the Series 1 UK forum, I had _assumed_ the Virgin Media TiVo box, having completely missed the OP's explanation of the boxen being Series 1. Regardless, the requirement for a 1-2 switch to control two TiVo DVRs in the same room is false, though having a 1-2 switch is and would be infinitely more convenient for 2 DVRs in the same room. 3 or more, not so much*...
> 
> *I've got a Series 2, Series 3 and Premiere all in one room, but have set the remote addresses accordingly, and allow my Harmony universal remote take care of those details


There seem to be two separate but hopelessly intertwined issues:

1. Can you have more than one TiVo in the same room/IR path without remote control commands intended for one being responded to by both.

2. Can you solve the problem of issue 1 without having to have a separate remote control for each TiVo.

The answer to issue 1 seems to be yes, if you assign each a different remote address and assign that same address to a remote dedicated to controlling that particular machine. In other words, number of TiVos = number of remotes.

The answer to issue 2 seems to be yes, if you have a remote with the 1-2 slide switch, or some other brand of universal remote that can do same codes, different address.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

unitron said:


> There seem to be two separate but hopelessly intertwined issues:
> 
> 1. Can you have more than one TiVo in the same room/IR path without remote control commands intended for one being responded to by both.
> 
> ...


The answer to issue 2 is also yes for _any_ TiVo* remote. You can have up to 9 TiVo* DVRs in one room using one TiVo remote. This is accomplished by resetting the _remote's_ address using the Pause+TiVo+(number) method to match the DVR's address.

Confirmed using my Premiere remote which doesn't have a 1-2 switch.
Confirmed using my Series 3 remote which does have a 1-2 switch.

The position of the switch was arbitrary when I did the test. Having the switch is ultimately a convenience to control 2 TiVo DVRs in the same room, without having to contort your hands to cover the end of the remote and press 2 buttons at the same time.

*My test bed is limited to the TiVo branded DVRs that I own. I cannot say with any certainty whether Humax/Sony/Phillips/etc DVRs are capable of setting the DVR or remote's address. Although I do use my Harmony, I wouldn't be required to do so when it comes down to controlling my three TiVo DVRs with one remote. I use the Harmony to also select the correct TV and receiver inputs for the DVRs, game consoles, and DVD player.


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

orangeboy said:


> The answer to issue 2 is also yes for _any_ TiVo* remote. You can have up to 9 TiVo* DVRs in one room using one TiVo remote. This is accomplished by resetting the _remote's_ address using the Pause+TiVo+(number) method to match the DVR's address.


I can confirm that this works for my two TiVos. One is assigned IR address 1 and the other IR address 2 using the methods described above. You can assign any IR address between 1 and 9 but I believe that IR address 0 is reserved as a "universal IR address" and that any TiVo will respond to it even if configured to an IR address between 1 - 9.

Once your TiVos have been assigned separate IR addresses then you can either :

1. Use a separate TiVo for each one - each remote having been programmed to a unique IR address.

2. Use a single TiVo remote to control all TiVos but you would have to switch it to the correct IR addresses (using the button combination TiVo + PAUSE + NUM) before using it to control the corresponding TiVo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> The answer to issue 2 is also yes for _any_ TiVo* remote. You can have up to 9 TiVo* DVRs in one room using one TiVo remote. This is accomplished by resetting the _remote's_ address using the Pause+TiVo+(number) method to match the DVR's address.
> 
> Confirmed using my Premiere remote which doesn't have a 1-2 switch.
> Confirmed using my Series 3 remote which does have a 1-2 switch.
> ...


The Sony Series 1 stand alone, which uses a different remote and different codes, can be set to at least addresses 1, 2, and 3, with 1 apparently corresponding to 0 on the Philips/TiVo TiVos. They don't do 0.

If you set a universal remote to control an S1 Sony, it'll change the remote address for the machine back to 1, the same way it would re-set a Philips back to 0, so for Sonys 1 seems to be the default override address.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

lillevig said:


> Found a link to instructions for using one remote to control two Tivos. It does require the remote with the 1-2 switch. For some reason this forum stars out part of the link when I try to put it in (see below). Click on the link below and then replace the stars in your browser with "wk forums" (remove the space and the quote marks).
> 
> http://www.********.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-17.html


I know this forum isn't used much, so I can get away with bumping this quote (mainly so I'm more likely to find it again in the future)

I'd love it if someone can point me as to how to program the DVR switch remote to operate the TV too...


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

From memory... It's pretty much the same as a normal remote but there's a bit of IR receiver covering required when pointing the remote across the room. You don't want TiVo 1 to see the signals intended for TiVo 2.

There's a setting in the menus somewhere that assigns a different remote code to each TiVo, only required on the "other" box.

Kudos for keeping the flame alive, if you're anywhere towards the south of London or up Newcastle way and ever want another please let me know. I can't bring myself to take it round to the dump.


----------



## a_tivo_noob (Jan 2, 2004)

sjp said:


> From memory... It's pretty much the same as a normal remote but there's a bit of IR receiver covering required when pointing the remote across the room. You don't want TiVo 1 to see the signals intended for TiVo 2.
> 
> There's a setting in the menus somewhere that assigns a different remote code to each TiVo, only required on the "other" box.
> 
> Kudos for keeping the flame alive, if you're anywhere towards the south of London or up Newcastle way and ever want another please let me know. I can't bring myself to take it round to the dump.


 cheers. I can part pair it with my tv but the standby button won't sort the tv. I have a silver remote so will have to try that, but it's in the loft... At the home... Which my wife now lives in! Doh!!  I'm just glad we had a spare TiVo and I have a part working blue remote 

Cheers for the offer of the spare TiVo. If I had the room id pay for a courier and have it as a spare!


----------

